# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Efektet kuruese të qumeshtit të bletëve!

## DI_ANA

Efektet kuruese te qumeshtit te bletes

Qumeshti i bletes është një prodhim natyral, i cili sekretohet nga bletet e reja ne moshe për te ushqyer larvat dhe mbretereshen e bleteve. Mjeket popullore shpjegojnë mënyrën dhe masen se si duhet te përdoret poleni për te pasur efekte kuruese.
Çfare është poleni?
Polen është ajo pjesa e lules, nëpërmjet se cilës bëhet fertilizimi i tyre. Ne pllenimin e luleve, bleta kontribuon ne polen bashke me eren. Duke qenë punetore bleta shkon nga lulja ne lule dhe merr nga lulet mashkullore atë pjesen me te cilën pllenohen lulet dhe e shperndan. Një pjesë i ngelet te kembet dhe e çon ne koshere. Kjo pjesë e lules, qe duhet te quhet polen, mblidhet dhe ka veti kurative. Ne fakt nuk është polen blete, se nuk e prodhon bleta, por lulja. Bletes i takon vetëm merita e transportit. Sapo lind dielli dhe kur perendon ai, bletet kthehen ne kosheret e tyre me një ngarkese te pazakonte dhe rreth bleteve verehet një pluhur ne ngjyrë ari dhe me parfum. Ky është poleni. Ai quhet mrekullia e jetës dhe përmban mijëra pjesë te vogla te mbledhura nga lule të ndryshme. Sipas ngjyres mund te dallojme nga cila lule vjen poleni. Nëse është i verdhe, vjen nga luledielli; pak me i kuq, nga lulet e molles etj. Bletet mbledhin polen nga lule të ndryshme. Për këtë arsye ai është shumengjyresh dhe ka veti te shumta kurative. Poleni mblidhet nga bletet me kembet e tyre, ne te cilat ato kanë disa gropeza te vogla, si xhepa. Ky polen është pluhur mikroskopik qe bletet e mbledhin nga lulet dhe përzihet me mjaltin e bleteve për tu transportuar me pas tek foleja. Aty, ata qe rrisin blete, kanë vënë re një si site dhe kur bletet futen brenda ne fole, poleni dhe mjalti qe kanë grumbulluar ngelen tek këto sita.
Si njihet poleni i mirë për terapi
Poleni i mirë ne radhe të parë dallohet nga pamja e jashtme, sidomos nga shkelqimi qe ai ka. Poleni duhet te jetë ne ngjyrë të hapur dhe mos te këtë nuanca, ne perberje mund te ekzistojne kokrra me ngjyrë te erret. Gjithashtu ai nuk duhet te jetë i tharte, sepse nëse është i tillë, poleni ka marrë lageshtire, është shumë toksik dhe nuk duhet konsumuar. Perveç kësaj, poleni qe përdoret për kurim nuk duhet te këtë shije si gjë e djegur, sepse kjo do të thotë qe ai nuk është thare si duhet dhe është pa vlera kuruese. Shija normale qe duhet te këtë poleni për kurim është e ëmbël dhe me arome.
Si ruhet
Poleni duhet te ruhet ne kavanoz qelqi, në vend pa drite, sepse drita çon ne humbjen e vlerave terapeutike. Temperatura ideale e ruajtjes duhet te jetë 0-4 grade ne frigorifer.
Si konsumohet poleni
Për përdorimin e polenit si ilaç kurues mjeket popullore rekomandojne disa metoda. Ndërkohë qe marrja e polenit nuk është e njëjta sasi për të gjitha grupmoshat dhe sëmundjet.
Metoda 1. Marrja e polenit origjinal, i paperzier me diçka tjetër. Femijet nën 3 vjeç nuk duhet te konsumojne polen. Personat me probleme te melçise dhe fëmijët 3-8 vjeç duhet te marrin maksimumi 5 grame (1 luge te vogël) ne ditë. Femijet 8-10 vjeç duhet te konsumojne 10 grame (2 luge te vogla ne ditë). Femijet 12-15 vjeç mund te marrin 12-15 grame (një luge gjelle) ne ditë. Të rriturit dhe adoleshentet mund te marrin 25-30 grame (2 luge gjelle) ne ditë, me kujdesin qe duhet bërë një pauze prej 3 javësh pas një kure prej një muaji. Mjeket keshillojne qe poleni te përdoret para buke, kur stomaku është bosh. Gjithashtu, ai duhet bluar mirë ne goje, ndryshe ai nuk perthithet nga organizmi, sepse është i mbuluar nga një membrane e patretshme prej bleteve. Kjo lloj marrjeje e polenit pëlqehet pak, sepse mund te shkaktoje dhimbje stomaku, ose fenomene alergjie.
Metoda 2. Me këtë metodë poleni merret ne te njëjtat doza si me sipër, por me pare futet ne makine elektrike, e cila bluan kafene dhe lihet aty derisa te formohet një pluhur, i cili konsumohet pasi përzihet me mjalte. Për çdo luge polen shtohen 2 luge mjalte dhe përzihen mirë derisa te formohet një perberje homogjene. Kjo lloj perberjeje pëlqehet me shumë nga personat e ndjeshem, sidomos alergjike, si edhe prej atyre te cilët nuk i pëlqejnë shijen.
Metoda 3. Kjo metodë rekomandohet për personat te cilët kanë ndjeshmeri stomaku, djegie stomaku, te cilat shtohen pas marrjes se qumeshtit te bletes. Këta persona, polenin duhet ta bluajne ne makinen e kafese, te cilit duhet ti shtojne 1-6 luge ujë për 1 luge polen. Keshillohet pirja me stomakun bosh, ose pas një mëngjesi te lehtë.
Për çfare keshillohet poleni
Poleni rekomandohet te përdoret për vonesat ne zhvillimin e fëmijëve. Për këtë nevojiten 5-10 grame polen ne ditë, i cili favorizon zhvillimin dhe forcimin e kockave, zhvillimin e sistemit nervor. Ne infeksionet e mushkerive poleni ndihmon ne parandalimin e viruseve dhe infeksioneve te mushkerive. Konsumohet ne kura prej një muaji, me 10-30 grame ne ditë. Gjatë një viti mund te bëhen 2-3 kura.
Problemet e riprodhimit tek meshkujt. Konsumimi i rregullt i polenit rrit prodhimin e spermatozoideve, si edhe përmirësimin e tyre. Keshillohet te përdoret sepse parandalon impotencen tek meshkujt (impotencen e shkaktuar nga mosha), ndihmon ne raste stresi, mungese ne ushqim, lodhje, tension emocional i zgjatur, pagjumesi etj.
Menopauza e parakohshme. Poleni përmban substanca estrogjene dhe ka efekt kurues për acarimet e dukshme qe shfaqen gjatë kësaj faze. Konsumohet ne kura prej 28 ditesh, me 12 ditë pushim midis kurave, minimumi 4 kura ne vit. Kjo gjë keshillohet edhe për meshkujt, sepse ndihmon ne andropauze (menopauza e meshkujve). Alzheimer, keshillohen 3-4 kura ne vit, nga një muaj secila, me 10-20 grame ne ditë. Aksidenti vaskular parandalohet duke konsumuar çdo ditë polen. Gjithashtu, ai ndihmon ne rregullimin e funksionimit te tubit tretes dhe përmirësimin e hemorroideve dhe semundjeve te venave. Përmbajtja e lartë e vitaminave, enzimave, ndihmon ne stimulimin e imunitetit dhe parandalimin e kancerit. Rekomandohen minimumi tre kura ne vit, secila nga një muaj. Poleni stimulon aktivitetin e tubit tretes, rregullon punën dhe funksionimin e tij. Por ai rekomandohet te përdoret edhe ne raste diarreje, ose infeksione te tubit tretes. Kura për këtë është e shkurter, 7-14 ditë, një luge e vogël para ushqimit.
Reumatizma. Perveç trajtimit te gjatë te shoqëruar me ushqim te pasur ne fruta dhe perime për këtë semundje rekomandohen 5-6 kura polen me nga 30 ditë secila.
Rezultate shumë te mira kuruese poleni ka dhënë si ne formën kronike edhe akute te adenomit te prostates. Gjithashtu, ai rrit edhe potencen. Për këtë rekomandohet një trajtim i gjatë (minimumi 60 ditë), me 10 grame ne ditë, te kombinuara me qumësht blete (100 mg ne ditë).
Depresioni dhe lodhja nervore. Konsumimi për 3 muaj i polenit çon ne përmirësimin e tonusit te brendshem dhe mendimeve depresive. Poleni ul varesine ndaj alkoolit. Për këtë ai duhet te konsumohet 15-30 grame (1-2 luge) ne ditë, kura zgjat 30 ditë me 15 ditë pushim, me pas mund te filloni një kure tjetër. Ndihmon ne funksionimin e tubit tretes, djegien e kalorive. Gjithashtu, efekte pozitive poleni ka edhe ne dietat për shendoshje, sepse përmirëson oreksin.
Arterioskleroza, kolesterina e rritur, probleme me qarkullimin e gjakut ne tru. Ne këto semundje poleni ka aftësi kuruese nëse konsumohet rregullisht. Merret i përzier me mjalte, sipas dozave te pershkruara te metodat e marrjes. Anemia, për këtë semundje poleni ka dhënë rezultate shumë te mira nëse konsumohet për një kohe te gjatë dhe i shoqëruar me qumësht blete dhe mjalte.
Efekte te mira kuruese poleni ka dhënë edhe për kurimin e verdhezes si dhe për gjenerimin dhe tonifikimin e lekures.
Kanceri ne miter dhe ne gjoks. Permireson simptoma dhe forcon imunitetin. Keshillohet te përdoret 10-20 grame ne ditë.
Kujdes ne përdorimin e polenit
Ne këto 10 vitet e fundit është rritur numri i personave qe kanë alergji nga poleni. Për këtë arsye konsumimi i tij duhet bërë me kujdes, ne sasi te vogla (për here të parë një maje thike). Kjo sasi e vogël përdoret për disa ditë për të parë nëse ekziston alergji. Nëse nuk keni alergji, atëherë mund te vazhdoni trajtimin duke rritur gradualisht dozen. Nëse shfaqen simptoma minore (djegie te lehta ne stomak, rrjedhje te hundës, ose kruajtje te lekures) vazhdoni trajtimin, por duke e konsumuar polenin ne doza te vogla dhe te përzier me mjalte ose ujë. Nëse alergjia është me e rëndë, nderpriteni urgjent konsumimin dhe konsultohuni me mjekun specialist. Ne rastin e semundjeve te renda te melçise duhet te konsultoheni me mjekun specialist.

Jonida Tashi G.ALBANIA

----------


## DI_ANA

Te gjitha semundjet qe sheron qumeshti i bletes 

Qumeshti i bletes eshte tonik, energjik, antiseptik (kundra mikrobeve), etj. Ai eshte mjaft pozitiv per shendetin dhe shume i preferuar nga meshkujt. Gjithashtu, perdoret edhe per maska bukurie. Qumeshti i bletes qe prodhohet nga gjendrat e bleteve punetore, sherben per te ushqyer larvat gjate tre diteve te para dhe per te ushqyer mbretereshen. Ky ushqim e mban mbretereshen ne jete per 8 vjet, shume interesant ky fakt duke ditur qe nje blete e zakonshme, e cila ka lindur nga e njejta veze me mbretereshen jeton vetem 21 dite. Qumeshti i bletes ka ngjyre te bardhe ne te verdhe, eshte si krem, ka shije te tharte dhe me pak arome. 

Permbajtja 

Qumeshti i bletes permban te gjithe aminoacidet esenciale per njeriun. Enzima dhe derivatet e tyre. Sheqer: fruktoze dhe glukoze. Yndyrna 80-90 per qind, por ato jane neutrale dhe nuk i bejne dem organizmit. Minerale: K, Ca, Na, Zn, Fe, Cu dhe Mn. Vitamina: B1, B2, B5, B6, acid folik, vitamine H. Hormoni: progesteron, estrogjeni, testosteron. 

Efektet kuruese 

Ka efekt qetesues dhe elodhes, ul nivelin e hormoneve tiroidian 
Ndihmon zhvillimin, rritjen. Stimulon gjendrat seksuale, ndihmon prodhimin e vezoreve, ndihmon ne mbajtjen e shtatzenise duke rritur nivelin e progesteronit ne gjak. Rrit nivelin e testosteronit ne gjak duke ndihmuar ne problemet e potences mashkullore. Stimulon gjendrat mbiveshkore. Ndihmon ne semundje si artriti ose lodhja kronike. Ul zmadhimin e prostates, ka te njejtin efekt si hormonet femerore. Normalizon punen e testikujve. Ndihmon ne funksionimin e meleise dhe semundjet e saj, hepatite, rigjeneron strukturen e meleise. Ka efekt antiinflamator (si paracetamoli, advil). Pastron organizmin nga toksina. Ndihmon funksionimin e veshkave. Rrit jetegjatesine e njerezve duke ruajtur erininee e eneve te gjakut. Zgjeron enet e gjakut. Ndihmon ne uljen e kolesterolit dhe triglicerideve. Rrit imunitetin. Ndihmon ne formimin e rruazave te kuqe te gjakut, keshillohet ne anemi. Ndihmon ne mikrohemoragji. Ne lekure, rregullon prodhimin e yndyres. Perdoret ne kozmetike, sepse ndihmon ne pastrimin dhe rinimin e lekures. Perdoret si agjent antibakterial dhe antivirusal lokal per probleme te ndryshme te lekures. Tek femijet e sapolindur ndihmon ne rritjen ne peshe.

Kur nuk duhet te perdoret 

Ne kriza astme, sepse qumeshti i bletes mund te ngushtoje bronket gje qe do ta rendonte semundjen. Ne alergji ndaj perberesve te qumeshtit te bletes. Nuk duhet ta perdorin ata qe vuajne nga 
semundja Addison si dhe ata qe kane kancer ne faze akute. 

Efektet anesore 

Dhimbje stomaku, te vjella, diarre dhe pagjumesi (kjo e fundit ndodh me shpesh tek femrat). Ne te tilla raste ne fillim ulni dozen dhe nese efektet anesore nuk permiresohen nderprisni konsumimin. Kujdes: nese nuk respektoni dozat mund te jete helmues. Duhet pasur kujdes ne perdorim kur organizmi eshte teper i dobesuar, eshte e pamundur tretja e qumeshtit. Kur vuani nga semundje me spazma te tubit tretes, kancer shume te perhapur ne lekure. 

Kura 

Kura duhet te zgjase 1 muaj, maksimumi 3 muaj, per dozat lexoni me kujdes letrat qe e shoqerojne dhe respektoni indikacionet e shkruara. Rezultatet e kures mund te shfaqen menjehere ose pak me vonese, sepse ndryshe nga poleni qumeshti i bletes vepron me ngadale. 


Semundjet ne te cilat duhet te perdoret 

Hipertiroidisem 
Diabet 
Hiperkolesterolemi, hipertrigliceridemi (kolesterol dhe trigliceride te larta) 
Semundje te zemres dhe eneve te gjakut 
Semundje kronike te mushkerive 
Semundje te gojes, probleme me mishrat e dhembeve, probleme te fytit 
Semundje te veshkave 
Artrite reumatoide 
Probleme seksuale, probleme me riprodhimin, ndihmon ne periudhat e premenopauzes 
Kancer 
Ne pediatri ndihmon, sidomos per femijet e lindur para kohe ose distrofik 

"Mjekesia"

----------


## Artson

*Mendoj qe kjo eshte arsyeja pse per bletet thuhet vdesin dhe jo ngordhin.

Bleta sot per sot, perfaqeson sistemin me te arrire te bashkejeteses ne komunitet. Nese do me lejohej do te shprehesha artistikisht qe keto qenie kane nje ndergjegjesim ideal, por i transmetuar vetem nepermjet kodit gjenetik apo instiktit.


Pa dashur te devijoj kete teme kaq frytdhenese doja t'iu informoja gjithashtu qe nje gr. qumesht mbretereshe kushton 20 euro dhe eshte "magjik" .*

----------


## dardajan

> Nuk duhet ta perdorin ata qe vuajne nga 
> semundja Addison *si dhe ata qe kane kancer ne faze akute.*


Nuk  kam  degjuar  ndonjeher  kancer  ne  faze  akute,  mund  te  ma  perkthej  ndonjeri  se  per  mua  eshte  nje diagnoz  e  re.

----------


## Artson

*Akute= emergjente, alarmante.*

----------

